# Active Sizing Question, TT on a 51 Sloping



## trijunior (Nov 19, 2002)

How does colnago list their measurements for their sloping top tube bikes. I am getting an active 2005. If it is listed as a 51 sloping, what is the top tube on this bike? when they say 51, is that the hypothetical seat tube measurement, or the true measurement?

Thanks

jared


----------



## hairscrambled (Nov 18, 2004)

Colnago's website is confusing. Try Competitive Cyclist. They have a clear geometry table. BTW 51cm seems to be the actual seat tube. Not virtual.

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=PRODUCT&PRODUCT.ID=136


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*seems quite clear..*

Check out the Colnago geometry chart. Nothing confusing about it. It just contains more info than most.

A 51cm sloping frame has a 54.3cm horizontal top tube length (O). The actual seat tube length, Ps, is 51cm. The frame will fit exactly like a 55cm traditional geometry frame.

http://www.trialtir-usa.com/2005-colnago/colnagoinfo/colsizecharts.htm


----------

